# Nacimiento-Ferguson Road



## BillyGoat (Jan 30, 2006)

Has anyone biked the Nacimiento-Ferguson rd from highway 1 to Jolon and back ? is it possible ?


----------



## jms (Jan 9, 2008)

*Here you go*

Yes you can, but be sure to bring a your drivers license and another form of ID with you to show at the guard station @ Fort Hunter-Liggett. They will turn you away if you don't produce it - I learned the hard way  

It's a great climb up from the coast! Here's a link for the route and information:

http://www.slobc.org/route/RideServer.php?Label=nfw&SubDir=favorite&Option=1


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

The Mission San Antonio is worth checking out. http://www.californiamissions.com/cahistory/sanantonio.html

The good part of the ride is the ascent and descent. I wouldn't bother with Jolon.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*sure*



BillyGoat said:


> Has anyone biked the Nacimiento-Ferguson rd from highway 1 to Jolon and back ? is it possible ?


I've done it from Hwy 1 east many times as part of the Central Coast Double, even twice on fixed gear. It has some steep sections, but it's not that bad. If I can make it up on a fixed gear 90 miles into the event, I'd think anyone could do it on a regular bike.

Fantastic views of the ocean as you climb, too.

fyi: http://www.midcalracing.com/ccd2009.htm


----------

